# Two Piece Competition Bo / Staff



## Stac3y (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm looking for reviews and comments about this bo: Tiger Claw » Weapons » Bo & Jo » Elite Competition Bo :: Martial Arts Supplies, Uniforms, Sparring Gear, and More.

I have heard that two piece staffs get unbalanced, especially over time. Have any of you used this type? My students compete in creative weapons, so they do a significant number of spins, releases, and fast combos, so that's what I'm looking at this bo for. Any input (other than "creative forms are bunk") is appreciated.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2015)

Stac3y said:


> I'm looking for reviews and comments about this bo: Tiger Claw » Weapons » Bo & Jo » Elite Competition Bo :: Martial Arts Supplies, Uniforms, Sparring Gear, and More.
> 
> I have heard that two piece staffs get unbalanced, especially over time. Have any of you used this type? My students compete in creative weapons, so they do a significant number of spins, releases, and fast combos, so that's what I'm looking at this bo for. Any input (other than "creative forms are bunk") is appreciated.


It comes apart.  That is a weak spot, eventually it will fail.  I would never recommend this kind of thing.  Use a real staff.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 16, 2015)

Two piece bo are a terrible idea.  

While any bo can break, the bo listed above will shear apart at the joint sooner than a decent hardwood bo.  

If you want a bo for faster movements, then you're simply better off looking for something made from a lighter wood that has a decent flex, yet still has some hardness to it.  There are woods such as hard maple, ash, etc., that can all give a faster moving bo, while still having reasonably good durability.


----------



## harlan (Nov 16, 2015)

I've seem 2 piece bo fly apart during training and competition.


----------



## geezer (Nov 19, 2015)

What is your reason for wanting a two-piece bo? Ease of carry, airline travel, etc.? Regardless of material I would imagine that a one piece model would be lighter and stronger. A joint would add weight and be a potential weak point.

Beyond that I cannot advise you. Our staff work emphasizes simplicity and functionality. We use solid rattan, oak and improvised weapons such as brooms, mops etc. in training. It's not much to look at I'm afraid.


----------

